# above idle



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How old is the fuel and is it E10? :-?


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

> How old is the fuel and is it E10?  :-?


The gas is probably a couple months old and it's E9, E10, whatever it takes. Just kidding, The pump sticker said up to 10% ethanol.

Guessing it may be the fuel, how would I dispose of about 3 gallons properly?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a motor that set for a couple of months,
had the same symptom, turned out to be a fouled spark plug.
Try a new plug, see if it makes a difference before getting expensive.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Give it to a lawn care person ...


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

> Give it to a lawn care person ...


He wouldn't have it!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Say it ain't so!

I started to laugh like hell, then it just kinda fizzled out into sadness...

Time to turn in the man card.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Bump. I'm having the exact same problem (early 90's Johnson 6 horse). Fuel could be old, I bought the boat a month ago with the current fuel. But I did go from 8 ft fuel line to 14ft (moved the tank up under the forward deck). Wondering if the fuel pump is strong enough in that motor. I will try new spark plugs but does anyone else have an easy solution?


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Took awhile! It was the gas. Hard to beleive that a 6 gal tank could have enough fuel to go bad. Looks like a 10 micron water separator will be installed this weekend.

Got a local job and probably won't sell the Gladesmen until I can afford a Caiman


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

I think I might have figured out my own problem. I'm a new boat owner and forgot the starting procedure I was told by the previous owner. I had the tank vent closed. I'll bet that as my motor was trying to suck fuel out, the negative pressure created in the tank kept more fuel from making it down the line, thus starving the engine. 
Now that I am redfaced, I'll ask one more question. Am I supposed to close the vent when I'm not running the engine (on the way home?)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=DxjizdHH5CwC&pg=PA48&lpg=PA48&dq=portable+fuel+tank+vent&source=web&ots=OHmKgYM6kY&sig=p9VW5cKx3Xyfo3QhPh53DEUzVuc&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=result

Looks like the vent is supposed to be closed
when transporting by hand, to prevent spillage.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

It might also need to be closed to keep the fuel from evaporating when it is just sitting around. 

Thanks for the tip. That's a nice resource for people like me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You asked the question, I found the answer.
Now we both know, works out well that way.

   

I wonder if closing it too tightly, when storing, might be a problem.
Excess pressure might build up inside and cause gas to leak
past the seals in the connectors.

http://www.sceptermarine.com/marine_fuel_tanks/safe_use_english/

Apparently vent cap is just for use when transporting from gas station to boat.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

You should start your own search engine.

askBrett.com


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Be careful having the vent closed all the time though. If you close the vent at night while it is cool out side and then the next day the tank is sitting in the sun the gas will actually expand the tank (if it is plastic). I have forgot to open my vent while storing the tank and found my tank looking more like a large red football then a rectangular tank. It was so over pressurized I am really surprised the tank did not crack or blow open


----------

